# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software) حصري :  يتوقف في شعار غووغل NEXUS 4

## Sma_Inka

*لا بد و انه سبق لأحد الإخوة أن واجه مشكلة في نكسوس 4 
تتلخص في أنه لا يشتغل و يبقى متوقف في الشعار*  * 
تقع هذه المشكلة في حالتين إما عندما يتم فتح الهاتف للصيانة و إما عندما يتم تغيير الشاشة 
صدقوني الحل ليس بالتفليش 
الحل هاردوييييييير و ليس سوفتوير بالتجريب 
ما عليكم إلا التحقق من أن جميع الموصلات nappe
مثبثة في مكانها و الأجهزة المثبثة بها مشتغلة لقد حصل معي هذا الأمر كانت موصلة الصوت غير شغالة و عندما غيرتها اشتغل الهاتف بطريقة عادية 
دون الحاجة للتفليش*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

معلومة جديدة اخي شكرا لطرح تجربتك

----------


## safawi

شكرا على المعلومة و عرض التجربة

----------


## ميمون20

شكرا على التجربة...

----------


## السقاف

goooooooooooooooooooooood

----------

